# Starship Troopers Remake



## Animeace (Dec 2, 2011)

> Break out the bug spray! Sony Pictures ?ber-producer Neal Moritz has decided that the time has come to reboot Paul Verhoeven's 1997 fascist classic Starship Troopers. He has assigned the script to screenwriters Ashley Edward Miller and Zack Stentz, who, among other things, wrote Thor and X-Men: First Class, as well as many episodes of the TV shows Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles and Fringe. Of course, they also wrote Agent Cody Banks, which makes one think that Frankie Muniz could be the perfect former child star to take over the Neil Patrick Harris role.
> 
> A new Starship Troopers follows remake plans for Verhoeven's Total Recall and RoboCop. How long until his Basic Instinct and Showgirls get updated? Come to think of it, we could totally see Frankie Muniz in both of those, too.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 2, 2011)

I liked the original ST, the sequels not so much. It would be best if they don't do this but can't stop this. 



> A new Starship Troopers follows remake plans for Verhoeven's Total Recall and RoboCop. *How long until his Basic Instinct and Showgirls get updated? Come to think of it, we could totally see Frankie Muniz in both of those, too*



Not sure if the writer is showing disdain like me or serious


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2011)

A reimagining of a series where 2/3 of the installments were direct to DVD... 

Well played, Hollywood. Well played.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 2, 2011)

What the fuck shit feels like it just came out yesterday don't need to make a remake so soon.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 2, 2011)

But will there be boobies in this version too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> But will there be boobies in this version too



Shit I hope so. The first movie had some great boobage. 


Also, the first movie was pretty good. I don't see why there would be a remake already, that's like doing a remake of the Matrix--shit, I better not give them any ideas.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 2, 2011)

Those motherfuckers! 

Then again ... 

If they bring back Ironside to reprise his role as Jean Rasczak. I dig can it. I can see them bringing in Stephen Lang.


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Those motherfuckers!
> 
> Then again ...
> 
> If they bring back Ironside to reprise his role as Jean Rasczak. I dig can it. I can see them bringing in Stephen Lang.



Is it too much to say that Stephen Lang is the Michael Ironside-esque actor that is typecasted into a Michael Ironside-esque role for this post y2k generation?

Or does that just age me and make me nostalgic for the era(late 80's + all of the 90's) that I grew up with when Michael Ironside played Michael Ironside in every single one of his films, and did it with a manly pride that did not discriminate?


----------



## Bart (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah I read this yesterday 

I have faith in this, bearing in mind those two were involved in the writing of _First Class_. This film's awesomeness depends on who they choose as director to be quite honest, as I'm not really worried about the story at the moment given who's writing it :WOW


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2011)

What are the chances that this is closer to the book than the Verhoeven version?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 3, 2011)

... I don't want a remake of Starship Troopers... *I want those bastards * to go back and Finish Roughneck Starship Troopers Chronicles.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like Verhoeven is getting the Carpenter treatment, all of his films are being remade. This shit is weak.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 3, 2011)

Starship Troopers the book was amazing

Starship Troopers the movie was a piece of shit 

Not even NPH and awesome boobage could save it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2011)

In today's military heavy media pool, releasing a movie with a bunch of soldiers shooting up evil, faceless bugs should mean money. And lots of it. They should make a videogame to go along with the movie. 

Considering that, they probably might just separate themselves from Verhoeven's tongue-in-cheek presentation and play Heinlein's super gung-ho text strait up.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2011)

Would you like to know more?

No, I'd rather not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 3, 2011)

. Dammit, why remake this movie so soon?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2011)

A re-make of a movie? That has never been done yet.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2011)

I liked the first movie but the sequels sucked


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 3, 2011)

... Its what Hollywood does best: It recycles old and recent films together to make a hodgepodge of ideas that is to say equal to "Original" ideas to them.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 4, 2011)

They should make a Starcraft movie instead


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 4, 2011)

Was this that movie with the giant bugs eating cows and shit?


----------



## Saishin (Dec 4, 2011)

The movie is perfect as it is doesn't need any remake,had great special effects and a great soundtrack if they do a remake,it will be sure a piece of crap.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

From another thread but definitely relevant.




Ennoea said:


> Bring back Dina Meyer.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 4, 2011)

Doesn't really need a remake but I'm not gonna complain unless its like those shitty straight to DVD movies


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2011)

Meh                    .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

The Big G said:


> They should make a Starcraft movie instead



Fuckin A, man.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 5, 2011)

Detective said:


> A reimagining of a series where 2/3 of the installments were direct to DVD...
> 
> Well played, Hollywood. Well played.



The movie was shit.

The book was butchered.

We were supposed to see awesome characters clad in elite power-armor with enough firepower to devastate a division of normal soldiers doing awesome shit on alien planets,fucking,fighting and dying together as comrades (all while making a statement regarding Fascism).

We only got cheapo cardboard armor and the dying part together in a movie that couldn't decide if it was a parody or serious.

It was so bad I still can't believe Verhoeven made it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2011)

Twas alright, but I presume most book readers didn't like it at all.

I'm waiting on a Wing Commander Movie. It was so shit that it can only get better with a better storyline and 3D effects of course. 

The game rocked.

Don't remember getting into ST games much when they were around.


----------



## berserking_fury (Dec 5, 2011)

I've seen all three movies, read the book and some of the comics, even seen the entire show. 

So I'm going to be optimistic and say I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 5, 2011)

Fuck you guys, the first movie was good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

The first movie was pretty good. 


Of course I never knew there was even a book made so I can't compare that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The first movie was pretty good.
> 
> 
> *Of course I never knew there was even a book made so I can't compare that.*



Don't be one of those people. They are prunes.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuckin A, man.



Just stating my opinion 



Ciupy said:


> The movie was shit.
> 
> The book was butchered.
> 
> ...



FINALLY! someone understands the crimes that were committed to a sci-fi classic


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course I never knew there was even a book made so I can't compare that.



Thats like those people that think "I am legend" is a great movie 


But i also liked the Starship Troopers movie - mainly because i only read the book around 2000 or so when i already had seen the movie a few years prior.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2011)

never knew their was a book; the first one was good though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Just stating my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY! someone understands the crimes that were committed to a sci-fi classic


I was agreeing, bro.



Slice said:


> Thats like those people that think "I am legend" is a great movie
> 
> 
> But i also liked the Starship Troopers movie - mainly because i only read the book around 2000 or so when i already had seen the movie a few years prior.


I am Legend wasn't the most terrible movie ever, but I wouldn't call it great.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 5, 2011)

The movie has nothing on the book

The Book pretty much came up with the idea of power armor


----------



## The Big G (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was agreeing, bro.



My bad bro


----------



## Huntress (Dec 5, 2011)

They shouldnt call it a remake if its gonna be closer to the book. I loved the movie, and ive never read the book, but from what ive heard, the movie was really different from the book.  So i guess if they are making this new movie to be much more like the book, then fine.
But if they are just gonna try and do a modern version of the old movie, then fuck off hollywood.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> ...and ive never read the book, but from what ive heard, the movie was really different from the book.



Some time ago i read someone summarize the movie like this:
"Based on the blurb of the book by the same name"
This is highly accurate.


The same goes for the aforementioned "I am legend".


----------



## Corran (Dec 5, 2011)

Stop remaking movies I love 

First Robocop, Total Recall and now Starship Troopers!? They don't need to be remade


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 5, 2011)

The Big G said:


> The movie has nothing on the book
> 
> The Book pretty much came up with the idea of power armor



Yes.

It and *Armor* are among the best military SF books ever written.

And they didn't even use the central military hardware (the Marauders) in the fucking movie!

^Corran

Robocop and Total Recall I'll give you,but Starship Troopers?

Shit yeah it does.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes.
> 
> It and *Armor* are among the best military SF books ever written.



Its actually approved reading at all the US military academies...they only approved Sci-Fi novel


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 5, 2011)

Just so people know, Verhoeven wanted to incorporate the power armor into his film, but lack of resources for its time prevented it.


----------



## Corran (Dec 5, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Just so people know, Verhoeven wanted to incorporate the power armor into his film, but lack of resources for its time prevented it.



Power Armour would of looked weird with the technology available back in 97.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Was this that movie with the giant bugs eating cows and shit?



Said giant bugs needing like a billion bullets each to bring down. A BFG 9000 would have been a godsend.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2011)

Detective said:


> A reimagining of a series where 2/3 of the installments were direct to DVD...
> 
> Well played, Hollywood. Well played.


they could have just make a real sequel and ignore the DVD sequels continuity.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 7, 2011)

I rewatched this yesterday, inspired by the news - the CGI is still actually pretty respectable, especially considering it was made in 1997. The main arachnid bugs that are spammed are _really_ fucking slick as all hell. And dem bewbs. 

And holy shit: Carver from the Wire!


----------

